# Tommy Harrison jr. 2nd forearm break at 915lbs.



## turbobusa (Apr 20, 2013)

This is bud Tommy H. Just came from the saturday morning bench session at quads . We were just talking about this. 
There is a post surgical vid on you tube as well. 
Super cool friendly guy.. TOMMY HARRISON 915LBS BENCHPRESS (2ND FOREARM BREAK) - YouTube


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 20, 2013)

thats insane. and i thought 400lbs was heavy.  lol

sux for him...or anyone with an injury in this sport.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 21, 2013)

At what wt. did he do it the first time?

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 21, 2013)

Well now u tell us...I feel like a tree seedling now...thanks for vid turbo..


----------



## tripletotal (Apr 21, 2013)

These guys are in a class of their own...their mental drive can exceed their physical capacity. I see them perform these lifts and know that I am limiting myself severely by being mentally weak.

Very humbling.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 21, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> At what wt. did he do it the first time?
> 
> Hawk



950... Serious balls coming back from that 2x . There's some motivation right there. T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, over coming those mental barriers caused by injury are challenging.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 21, 2013)

Thumbed or thumbless??


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn it as calm as he is after that is crazy in itself everytime I've broken a bone its been pure agony. At first I didn't wanna watch it but u know how things go curiosity killed the cat.


----------

